# Iron Maiden Concert Manchester.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone else going next Thursday?

Really looking forward to it as the last time I saw them was The Number of the Beast tour in 1983, or 1984, I can't remember.

Should be a good gig at the MEN Arena.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Not going, tho wish I was, last time I saw them was also the Number of the Beast tour.
Got my tickets for Rammstein next March tho :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Last time I saw them was at Twickenham a few years ago.Im going to see if there are any tickets left!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not going to see them this time round but I did see them play at Sonisphere last year which I believe was the beginning of the current tour. Was an awesome set, I've no doubt they'll blow everyone away as they always do live!  Enjoy!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Christ, are they still going. A mate of mine was the bassist with Blaze Baily ..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Still going and if anything they are better than ever!! lol 

Blaze Bailey was a rather underrated vocalist I must admit. Not Bruce Dickinson but very good in is own right.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

We had tickets for the Nottingham Arena gig on the 27th. 

Alas, Mrs DD still hasn't got her UK visa and passport back from the highly notf**cking efficient British Embassy here so my kid brother gets a freebie, lucky mofo, enjoy!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Only seen them once in 1990 on the _'No Prayer...'_ tour. Blaze's band (Wolfsbane was it?) were the support act.

Hope it's a great gig :thumb:


----------

